# عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&#159



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

*عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&#159*

Web Page Maker ​


​​برنامج الويب بيج ميكر من اجمل البرامج اللي تساعد في تصميم المواقع الكامله الاحترافيه بسهوله ويسر 
كما ان النسخ الجديده تحتوي علي مميزات جديده واسكريبتات جاهزه و رفع الملفات من الاجهزه​ 


صورة البرنامج : ​













​ 

روابط التحميل 
​



الرابط الاول

او​ 

الرابط التاني
http://www.web-page-creator.com/wpmfiles/wpm.zip​

متطلبات النظام والبرنامج :::: 

Pentium Class CPU (400 MHz or higher recommended) 
24 MEG RAM (64 or higher recommended) 
16 bit color display (24 recommended) 
10 MEG available disk space 
Windows 95/98/ME/NT4/2000/XP 
An Internet Explorer 5.0 or higher (IE6.0 or higher recommended)

الجديد في البرنامج بالغه الانجليزيه 

No html coding is required and you do not need any web experience. 
Drag and drop the objects. True WYSIWYG layout & design. 
Create websites with multiple pages and easily manage your site at once. 
Pre-designed website templates included. 
Change the color of linked text on mouse over,etc. ( See Examples ) 
Ready-to-use Java Script effects are offered. 
Hundreds of functions: thumbnail, mouse-over effects, ready-to-use Java Script effects, text link style sheet, tables, forms, iFrames and much more... 
Preview web pages in browser with one-click. 
Publish your web site with just one-click. 




واتمني انه يعجبكم جميعا 

​

الســـــــريال 
​


42804-42840-37180-46084


​


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

انا عدلت فى الموضوع و الوصلات
و انا سوف اضع ليكم شرح لهذا البرنامج فى منتدى التصميم


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

تم نقل الموضوع الى منتدى التصميم لاهميتة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

*اوكي يا بولا شكرا كتير ليك *


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

الله ينور على الشغل انار دة

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*شكرا يا مايكل علي مرورك الرائع الرد الاروع عزيزي *


----------



## men@ elgm@l (26 مارس 2007)

الرب معاك 







فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## medo_2mg (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&*

شكرا جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&*

موضوع جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## gaboooshj (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&*

مشكور ولكن لو تسلعدنا بالشرح المبسط على الاقل لهذا البرنامج​


----------



## john2 (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئ&*

*thank you
*


----------



## duosrl (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: عملاق التصميم Web Page Maker اخر اصدار مع السريال رأئŸ*



yes_or_no قال:


> web page maker ​
> 
> 
> ​​برنامج الويب بيج ميكر من اجمل البرامج اللي تساعد في تصميم المواقع الكامله الاحترافيه بسهوله ويسر
> ...



سلام  المسيح  معاكم 

الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------

